# CSS image repeat oder Dynamische Höhe?



## trage (18. September 2008)

Tach,

also ich such schon, finde aber eine repeatfunktion nur für den background.
Also ich habe folgendes, ich habe eine DIV Box die ich für meine News verwenden will. Jede einzelne News soll in einer solcher Box sein. Die Breite ist hierbei Statisch, nur die Höhe natürlich nicht, und da hapert es.

Die Grafiken mittels Height zu strecken ist kein Problem, da gibt es keine Qualitätsverluste oder sonstiges. Nur weiß ich echt nicht wie ich das Anfangen soll.

Bin für jeden Typ dankbar.

CSS:

```
#box { position:relative; width: 500px; margin-left:auto; margin-right: auto;  }
#box img { position:absolute; }
#box img.box_tl { top:-20; left:-20; }
#box img.box_t { top:-20; left:0; width: 500px; height: 20;}
#box img.box_tr { top:-20; right:-20; }
#box img.box_l { top:0; left:-20; }
#box img.box_r { top:0; right:-20; }
#box img.box_bl { bottom:-20; left:-20; }
#box img.box_b { bottom:-20; left:0;  width: 500px; height: 20;}
#box img.box_br { bottom:-20; right:-20; }
```
HTML:

```
<div id="box">

  <img src="images/box/box_tr.png" alt="" class="box_tr">
  <img src="images/box/box_t.png" alt="" class="box_t">
  <img src="images/box/box_tl.png" alt="" class="box_tl">
  <img src="images/box/box_l.png" alt="" class="box_l">
  <img src="images/box/box_r.png" alt="" class="box_r">
  <img src="images/box/box_br.png" alt="" class="box_br">
  <img src="images/box/box_b.png" alt="" class="box_b">
  <img src="images/box/box_bl.png" alt="" class="box_bl">


  <p>
    Ich bin nur ein Text.<br>
    Ich bin nur ein Text.<br>
    Ich bin nur ein Text.<br>
    Ich bin nur ein Text.<br>
    Ich bin nur ein Text.<br>
  </p>
</div>
```


----------



## Maik (18. September 2008)

Hi,

such dir mal in dem Artikel 25 Rounded Corners Techniques with CSS  eine alternative Technik für eine Box mit abgerundeten Ecken aus, die mit Hintergrundbildern erzeugt wird, und in der Höhe dynamisch ist, sprich bei zunehmenden Inhalt "mitwächst".

Ansonsten dürfte auch mein Attachment in dem Thread Css Grafiken wie hier die Boxen ? für dich ganz interessant sein.

Und gewöhn dir an, bei CSS-Werten, die größer oder kleiner null sind, die Einheit "px" anzugeben, da dies ansonsten im standardkonformen Modus in den Browsern zu erheblichen Darstellungsfehlern führt.

mfg Maik


----------



## trage (18. September 2008)

Ok, auf den trichter bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen viele DIVs zu verschachteln das ich die Bilder als background nehmen kann 

thx


----------

